# Use boiling water to wash the tea set



## ruggy

Hi,

My dad bought me a few years ago some Japanese green tea (or maybe
its chinese, I am not sure)

Anyway, I didn't use it until now cause I am not sure what it contains
and what are the instructions of how to use it.

Can someone please help me translate the attached scans?

Thanks,

Ruggy


----------



## mjscott

Welcome to the forum, ruggy!
I don't know how to read oriental languages, so we'll have to wait for someone to answer who knows. Chinese green tea is quite popular in the United States. It is full of antioxidants, but it does contain caffeine.


----------



## panjandrum

*ruggy:* 
Probably some of that text reads "Best before January 2001".
*IF* it is like green tea we buy here, then you use it as you would use any leaf tea: couple of spoonfuls in a warm pot, add boiling water, wait a bit, pour into cup through strainer, drink.
 green tea makes me feel *really* ill


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hi Ruggy

At first sight your picture looks like Chinese and not Japanese. 

I think Japanese green tea is a bit different from the Chinese.

Green tea is excellent for health - good to take after a meal.

Tea connoisseurs would advise you to drink it without sugar.

Otherwise, if you want to try another product with green tea, try green tea ice cream (in a Japanese restaurant) Yummy!

You also have plenty of other teas to try like black tea (excellent for starting the day according to doctors)

Enjoy!


----------



## MingRaymond

The right-hand side of your picture is Chinese. The big red words means'tea from high mountains' The black words is a poem of Su1Shi4 [蘇軾] who is a famous poet of Song Dynasty.It is difficult to translate.

For the left-hand side. the above part is Chinese, the lower part is Japanese. I think both of the parts have same meaning. It teach you the instructions on how to use it.
1.Use boiling water to wash the tea set ,add hot water and tea leaves
2.Tea leaves can be reused for many times as you like.
3.Use tea set made of pottery is better.


----------



## Whodunit

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> The right-hand side of your picture is Chinese. The big red words means'tea from high mountains' The black words is a poem of Su1Shi4(蘇軾) who is a famous poet of Song Dynasty.It is difficult to translate.
> 
> For the left-hand side. the above part is Chinese, the lower part is Japanese. I think both of the parts have same meaning. It teach you the instructions on how to use it.



You should use brackets ("[" and "]"), because otherwise you get smileys instead of Chinese symbols. You meant [蘇軾].

By the way, do 1 and 4 mean the tone of voice (pitch)? Su (first pitch) + Shi (fourth pitch)?


----------



## MingRaymond

Yes,it is the tone. I also add the translation of the instructions. Thank you.


----------



## Whodunit

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> Yes,it is the tone. I also add the translation of the instructions. Thank you.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## MingRaymond

You are welcome. By the way, Whodunit, are you learning Chinese?


----------



## Whodunit

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> You are welcome. By the way, Whodunit, are you learning Chinese?



No, but a friend of mine does. I'm interested in every language, so I just asked you something that could be important for me. If you want to have more info, please PM me.)


----------



## ruggy

First of all - thanks for helping out - this tea has been

in my kitchen for over a year now....



So, I am now going to try it (I hope the "use until January 2001" was a joke)

but there is another thing that interests me:

Is the content written there?

Do they specify whether it contains caffeine?



Again thanks for the help, 



Ruggy


----------



## JJchang

Hi, ruggy, just FYI, it contains caffeine for sure. I don't think they need to label the content 'cos it should be just a bag of dried tea leaves. Anyway, don't drink it at night. Green tea also helps "bladder function" if you know what I mean. 

It should be edible for years, so don't worry too much.


----------



## panjandrum

*ruggy:*  just ignore my comment about "Best by...".  
If it had a contents list, it would be "Tea". 
Yes on caffeine, but I don't think there's any more than normal leaf tea.
Don't drink too much of it at first, in case it does to you what it does to me - but don't worry about that either as it seems I am the only person in the world who reacts badly to the stuff.


----------



## MingRaymond

ruggy said:
			
		

> So, I am now going to try it (I hope the "use until January 2001" was a joke)
> 
> but there is another thing that interests me:
> 
> Is the content written there?
> 
> Do they specify whether it contains caffeine?
> 
> 
> 
> Again thanks for the help,
> 
> 
> 
> Ruggy


It is a joke. No date is written there. I think tea leaves can keep for a long time. The contents are not written there.


----------



## ganda

hi there guys,
i'm fond of drinking tea no matter what kind of tea is that and also i'm not familiar with the names of teas.do you think it is bad for the health because it contains caffeine?
hope u could help me with this info!

saludos,
ganda


----------



## ruggy

I am personally getting all my caffeine from chocolate bars
aside for that I am trying to avoid caffeine - I am
almost sure its not healthy.  But if you like tea - don't think 
about it too much, there are thousands of non-healthy things
and most people drink coffee every morning and survive....so what could
little tea harm ya?!

Anyway, there are many natural tasty herbal teas that do
not contain tea or caffeine and come in many tastes.

Ruggy


----------



## xucidar

Excuse me Ruggy,

The translation is perfect.  I just want to tell you that green tea is not like wine, the longer it's kept, the lesser it's tasted.  Best consumption time is within 1 or 2 years after production.  The only Chinese tea that are like vintage wine is Puer tea, which matures with time.

Enjoy yr cup


----------



## ganda

ruggy,
todaraba for the info!my friend just told me to say this! =)

saludos,

ganda


----------

